# My Childhood Dog



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Last night I stumbled across some pictures of my childhood dog. Arguably the best dog to have ever lived. I was just four years old when my parents brought home this little fluffy puppy. She grew grew into an amazing companion and protector. She was great with our horses and other livestock and would have died to keep them safe (it almost happened). When I was five, my family was camping, and while I was riding my bike a loose dog started chasing me. She was right there breaking through her chain to get that dog away from me and bring me back to our campsite. I remember not being able to sleep one night because I was scared of a bad thunderstorm. Where was she? Right there in my bed making me feel safe. In jr. high, I loved to play football with my friends. She would play with us. Bowing down on her front legs like a lineman waiting until I said "hike" then she would run out to catch the ball. I could go on for days with all the memories I have of her. She had such an impact on my entire family. My Dad swore he would never have another dog again after she passed. My Mom, Older Sister and I, as much as we love our dogs are still waiting for the next Lady. It takes a very special dog to have made such an impact. 

This is Lady and me. This was our "watching cartoons" spot  

How can you not love this smile?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Lady sounds like she was one in a million. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She looks great and that was a great write up... Well done!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wonderful story,thanks for posting


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great story and beautiful companion. Lady sounds like the dog everyone wishes to have and some are lucky enough to recieve. She looks like the best cartoon watching companion ever!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Great story and beautiful dog. She set the bar high!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful girl!

I still dream about my childhood dog. He died when I was maybe 8 or 9? I enjoy it when he visits me in a dream - still the protector


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She truly was an amazing girl. She passed when I was 14 or so. I still remember that day like it was yesterday.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

She was absolutely gorgeous! How blessed to have a dog like that during those informative years. Without her, you might be working Poodles!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Where's the Kleenex? OMG how awesome! As a kid I always envisioned a dog like this but never was allowed a dog. But now I have one like that (in my avatar). I wish for you another awesome dog. They are out there. Most of us have one. But give her another name.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a beautiful dog Lady was, and wonderful story of your childhood with her.

I miss my childhood dog Ulli as well, she was wonderful. I lost her when I was 12 & she was 14 and I still miss her.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful girl, wonderful post!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great memories of a beautiful dog!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What beautiful memories! She was gorgeous <3 My first dog was brought home when I was 4. She passed when I was 15; she too was amazing


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a beautiful dog! Thanks for sharing her story.


----------

